# Experienced traders wanted!



## warezwana (20 June 2009)

After playing around at this URL I cant help but wonder how accurate this is... For those who have not been here it lets you try your buy/sell skills. Do you buy,sel or pass.... Your call 

I was hoping some of you more experienced traders could give this a go and post what your thoughts are....

StockAnalysis

just really curious to know if the Stochastics and MACD really do react/affect like this site plays out....

Hope to see some results...


----------



## tech/a (20 June 2009)

warezwana said:


> After playing around at this URL I cant help but wonder how accurate this is... For those who have not been here it lets you try your buy/sell skills. Do you buy,sel or pass.... Your call
> 
> I was hoping some of you more experienced traders could give this a go and post what your thoughts are....
> 
> ...





The site is designed to have you doubt your ability and of course sign up to their superior ability.
It is pretty easy to have a program which will reflect the result they want and not the result you want.
I'd be surprised if anyone made a profit.


----------



## warezwana (20 June 2009)

Did you try the 1day pickings? Im just interested to see if it actually moves similar to the market or if they just have the results as anything if not even the wrong way to how the market would normally react.

thats if there is any traders out there that can pick 6 or so wins from 10 from using these indicators...  or have it run a profit 

Or does it come down to flipping a coin from their next screen shot.


----------



## Timmy (20 June 2009)

Hmmm.

Well tried one trade and after a few days I was up over 10% but only had added about $100 to my account ... which is not right.

Anyways - disregard the MACD and the Stochastics, just like in the real world, & only watch the price and volume.  Don't need no stinkin' indicators LOL.

Hmmm.  Now its telling me the site has tech problems.

Good fun though.


----------



## tech/a (21 June 2009)

> Or does it come down to flipping a coin from their next screen shot.




Not even that.
If you trade in daily moves you'll find you bleed to death.
Weekly you'll just collapse.
I was just using Chart reading forgetting the indicators.
The other thing to remember is that you have no choice as to Position sizing/Stop placement or Pyramiding.

All vital in trade management and future profitability.


----------



## skyQuake (21 June 2009)

tech/a said:


> The other thing to remember is that you have no choice as to Position sizing/Stop placement or Pyramiding.
> 
> All vital in trade management and future profitability.




Exactly. Still fun to try though, and appreciate how important risk management is


----------



## fapturbo (21 June 2009)

tech/a said:


> Not even that.
> If you trade in daily moves you'll find you bleed to death.
> Weekly you'll just collapse.
> I was just using Chart reading forgetting the indicators.
> ...




Is your method of trading a mechanical method or is it fully discretionary??

When I say mechanical I mean....

If "a" "b" "c" and "d" happens then place order at "$" with SL at "x" and exit using "y" and use "z" risk or "z1" position size.


----------



## tech/a (21 June 2009)

Currently full discretionary.
However in the years 2002 to 2007 I traded a full mechanical system.
Very similar to the one I made public and traded live for the same period.


----------



## fapturbo (21 June 2009)

tech/a said:


> Currently full discretionary.
> However in the years 2002 to 2007 I traded a full mechanical system.
> Very similar to the one I made public and traded live for the same period.




Interesting... so market conditions changed in 2007 and then you stopped trading mechanical system in favour of discretionary??


----------



## tech/a (21 June 2009)

Yes correct its all documented on here under I think the All ords thread here on ASF and on the Techtrader thread at "The Chartist"
I actually closed all long term long positions 3 mths before the actual highs. More anticipating change than reacting to it.
Nothing magical just trading.


----------



## warezwana (22 June 2009)

*thanks guys (back to my page reading 'Options Mentoring')*

well i played with it a couple of times and found it fun but think ill leave it at that...

Was just curious if anyone can do ok just off the info thats supplied.. nothing stressed out, nothing too anal just a fun 50/50 bit of picking going on but im sure it reacts different in the real world (on the daily advancing chart)...


----------



## chode84 (22 June 2009)

I managed to get to about $230,000 in 30 mins so its obviously total luck as Im pretty new to trading and didn't have any kind of system except to follow the trend.


----------



## fapturbo (22 June 2009)

chode84 said:


> Im pretty new to trading and didn't have any kind of system except to follow the trend.




Following the trend is a system.....

Fist you need to identify a trend eh Tech/a ??


----------



## chode84 (22 June 2009)

Then maybe I'm just a prodigy! ha


----------



## warezwana (22 June 2009)

chode84 said:


> I managed to get to about $230,000 in 30 mins so its obviously total luck as Im pretty new to trading and didn't have any kind of system except to follow the trend.




Thast pretty damn good (my best was only +20k ).... care to share what OZLotto is going to trend this week


----------

